# WMAA Seminar in London, ON



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm posting this for my instructor Bryson Ingram, of London Martial Arts.

Greetings fellow martial artists

Mr. Tim Hartman will be teaching a Modern Arnis seminar on Feb 7 / 2004 at London Martial Arts. Please consider participating in this Seminar, we at London Martial Arts would like to see you there. 

For information about this seminar please follow this link 
http://www.lmaschool.com/ARNISSeminarFeb7.pdf 
or email is bingram@lmaschool.com, 
or phone Bryson Ingram at London Martial Arts (519) 474- 7161. 

Thank you & have a great day.

Bryson Ingram


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 27, 2003)

Just noticed the link wasn't working. Seems they changed the address.

Here's the new address.

http://www.lmaschool.com/seminar/FEB72004.htm

Dot
:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 2, 2004)

bump


----------

